

Is it racist for someone to ask "where are you from originally"? - amichail
http://www.quora.com/Is-it-racist-for-someone-to-ask-where-you-are-from-originally

======
Natsu
I guess it depends on what you mean by "racist"? If this question is something
that makes you feel bad, or feel like you're being excluded or thought of as
"not one of us", it would be good to find a positive way to communicate that
when people ask. If the question is whether people have an improper motive,
that's hard to say. Some might, but there are also plenty of curious people
out there who might be surprised that this question makes you feel bad.

When I've been asked about my last name, I simply explain a little of my
family history (or what I know of it at any rate) and we go from there. I've
never encountered someone who meant any harm, but that's only my experience.
Yours could be different.

The only way to get people to see you as you, rather than $nationality is for
them to get to know you. You can use questions like this as a starting place.
If they're a jerk of any kind, you'll probably figure that out pretty quickly,
so there's no reason to hurry to that conclusion.

------
pavel_lishin
I moved here from Russia, and I don't mind people asking. I also ask people
where they're from if I'm curious - and that's all it is, curiosity, and a
chance to learn something I didn't know before.

------
jeffool
As a job hunter I've had people ask where I currently lived. At least once the
reaction did sound like they were thinking "why would someone from South
Georgia want a job with a popular website? They have the Internet?"

I don't think it influenced that exchange, nor do I suspect it ever has in my
case, but I can see how cultural stereotypes could come into play, even
subconsciously, positive and negative.

